# Joint NERI-TASC Seminar: Reflections on an Irish Wealth Tax



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2013)

The think-tank TASC together with the NERI (Nevin Economic Research Institute) will hold a seminar on Wednesday 25th September 2013 entitled ‘Reflections on an Irish Wealth Tax’ 

The seminar feeds into the regular NERI seminar series which aims to provide a forum for the presentation of research papers on topics of relevance to Irish public policy (North and South) and will take the format of a presentation of the research (25-30mins) followed by a questions and answers/discussion (30-40mins).

 The seminars are open to all who are interested and are free to attend.    


 Date:   Wednesday 25th September 2013 

Topic:  ‘Reflections on an Irish Wealth Tax’ 

Speaker:  Dr Tom McDonnell, Policy Analyst, TASC, Dublin 


Venue:   INTO Learning Centre, 38 Parnell Square, Dublin 1 (directions available at www.NERInstitute.net/events<http://www.nerinstitute.net/events>) 

Time:   Tea and coffee from 3:50pm; seminar commences at 4pm 

Abstract:  This paper considers the advantages and disadvantages of introducing a net wealth tax in the Republic of Ireland. The implications for vertical and horizontal equity are discussed, as are the implications for economic efficiency, growth, savings and potential capital flight. The paper also addressed other questions including: Are there administrative barriers to its introduction? How should debt be treated? Who should pay the tax? How does the tax relate to other taxes? How should assets be valued? Finally, the paper considers the amount of revenue that could be raised for the exchequer. 


To register your interest in attending and for further details please e-mail info@nerinstitute.net<mailto:info@nerinstitute.net>


----------



## Purple (23 Sep 2013)

It's on in the middle of the day so anyone who has a normal job can't go.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2013)

But wealthy retired people could go.


----------



## Purple (23 Sep 2013)

brendan burgess said:


> but wealthy retired people could go.



True


----------



## Purple (30 Sep 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> But wealthy retired people could go.



Well, did you go?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Oct 2013)

Hi Purple

I didn't make it. It seemed to get very little media coverage. 

The Indo did cover it. 

http://www.independent.ie/business/...ng-wealth-tax-on-assets-over-1m-29611464.html

Brendan


----------

